# do you need a modifer when using 97032



## A.Frechette1 (Feb 12, 2016)

I have just received a denial on a claim that I submitted to Tufts. I am working for a chiropractor and I have used 97032 before with no modifier used and now I get the denial CO-182 meaning Payment adjusted because the procedure modifier was invalid on the date of service. This has never happened before, do I need a modifier now when e-stim is used? Would modifier -59 be the best one to use or is there another one I should use?

 Thanks for the help,
 Angie


----------

